# Quinoa Salad



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Its suppose to be good for you. I need to buy some Quinoa. I saved a Quinoa, cucumber recipe but haven’t made it yet. I save a gazillion recipes i never get around to making. You’ve inspired me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I save a gazillion recipes i never get around to making. You’ve inspired me.


Well thank you. I've probably got just as many recipes saved and never made. I'm expecting an Amazon delivery of 10 lbs. quinoa and 5 lbs. farro in a couple days. I failed to say I cooked the quinoa in apple juice.

That dish last night was just stuff I pulled from our storeroom, no recipe.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love Farro. My daughter makes it in crockpot with pecans and dried cranberries. Its in a bowl, set in a little water, in the crockpot overnight.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

(The chopped pecans are added when you eat the farro)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I love Farro. My daughter makes it in crockpot with pecans and dried cranberries. Its in a bowl, set in a little water, in the crockpot overnight.


Cool, first time I've come across anyone who knows about farro and quinoa. That farro, pecans and cranberries sound delicious.

I will sometimes cook farro in chicken stock with onions, garlic powder, salt or not, black pepper and bay leaf for a savory dish. Might have been some other things also it's been a while and I often just look in the pantry and storeroom and pick something.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found quinoa very painful.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> I found quinoa very painful.


Well it might not be for everybody. I love it. Add it to a multi-grain bread I make, fix it as a side dish or salad several ways. To each his own.


----------

